

IPhone 3GS blows away iPhone 3G in 3D - jsatok
http://www.taptaptap.com/blog/iphone-3gs-blows-away-iphone-3g-in-3d/

======
newsio
"As the video shows, in our OpenGL ES testing, the 3GS is generally close to
four times faster than the 3G. Results will vary depending on the application
but this is remarkable to say the least."

It would have been cool if they had tested some real-world apps from the App
Store. Not sure how they would be benchmarked, though -- load time?

~~~
pmjordan
Load time wouldn't exactly illustrate the improved 3D capabilities. I guess
you'd need special builds of games so they show the frame rate (unless some of
them already provide it) and ideally have time demos which don't require user
input and instead use pre-recorded inputs and random number seeds.

~~~
lpgauth
You can use instruments to find out the number of fps. Very useful to optimize
uitableviews.

~~~
wallflower
On a tangent, anyone come up with any reasonable solution to simulating the
iPhone's hardware environment from XCode (it so needs a slow-down plugin).
It's nice to run stuff on my CoreDuo but painful to see how slow it runs when
it's actually on the iPhone.

~~~
pmjordan
The only way to get accurate performance metrics would be to emulate the
hardware at the silicon level. On the one hand, this is extremely difficult,
on the other hand, it's also very slow. You're pretty much just going to have
to suck it up and test on real hardware. Compared to certain game consoles,
the iPhone tools are pretty good.

